# Would anybody purchase wheels from this company?



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

depending on price yes! i like the "sonic" and the force 5. but would need in a gloss or matte black. good luck on this!


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm hoping it wouldn't be a huge markup to have them done in our pattern. Most of the 18's from this company on eBay are $600/set with free shipping. My favorites are the speed and spin designs.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

thats not too bad on price, i doubt it would be much of a mark up on the new pattern, especially if you can show a list of people who have shown interest. and with the small offereings in the 5x105 it would actually benefit them.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder why GM chose such an odd pattern? Not surprised those I remember them doing annoying things like this on other vehicles too.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

its not just the cruze/sonic theres many other models from other makers that have stupid patterns. im no engineer but it really cant be that difficult to make like 1 2 bolt patterns for all cars obviously depending on 4 lug or 5 lug. and then a couple more for the trucks..


----------

